
Ask HN: Open Source Self-Hosted FaaS Software - w8rbt
Can anyone recommend a well-regarded open source FaaS solution that I can host myself on Linux? I&#x27;ve ran into some limitations with AWS Lambda (primarily IPv6 support) [1][2] so I&#x27;m looking for alternatives and I want to break away from AWS a bit as well, so this would be a good experiment. The ability to schedule the functions to execute periodically (minute, hourly, daily, etc.) and to run tens of thousands (or more) would be required. I primarily use Go and some Python 3 functions in Lambda.<p>Thanks for any feedback.<p>[1] - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forums.aws.amazon.com&#x2F;thread.jspa?messageID=771807<p>[2] - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stackoverflow.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;41694477&#x2F;how-to-call-a-ipv6-rest-service-over-aws-lambda
======
emilburzo
I haven't used it, but
[https://openwhisk.apache.org](https://openwhisk.apache.org) seemed the most
promising when I was looking for a self-hosted lambda equivalent.

Not due to any limitations of lambda, but just for personal projects where I
already have a server at home anyway and it doesn't make sense to pay extra.

(In the end I just went with Docker and Jenkins because I didn't have anything
complex enough to justify something heavier)

------
ljquintanilla
[https://www.openfaas.com/](https://www.openfaas.com/)

